# What color cube do you prefer?



## MarcelP (Sep 7, 2012)

I have found out that my look ahead (and recognition in general) better is with black cubes. It makes the colors stand out I guess. How is it with you guys?


----------



## Endgame (Sep 7, 2012)

I pay attention to the stickers, not to the colour of the body


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2012)

No preference, but I can't solve fast on white cubes with black stickers.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 7, 2012)

It's fairly recognised that some people find colo*U*r recognition harder on a white 3x3. I certainly do, strangely though I am fine with white 4x4's and above. Contrast really does help, I favour a black cube with half/bright and pink cubesmith stickers. Everyone is different.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 7, 2012)

I prefer white cubes and only use white cubes now. But I don't feel any slower when trying black cubes. I used black cubes in the beginning.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha, I thought this was a Last layer method idea

I solve well on anything that doesn't affect the sticker colors much. Pink kind of sucks for me because it messes with yellow, for example.


----------



## F perm (Sep 7, 2012)

Edward said:


> Ha, I thought this was a Last layer method idea


Yeah, me too, maybe Permutation Only Last Layer (like MGLS)? 

I've only had black, cubes, so I put that.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish it was a poll where I could choose more than one option. I am perfectly fine with both black and white cubes, but absolutely hate other colors. Now I don't know what to vote for


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it's just what you're used to. I prefer black cubes, but I am fine with white V-Cubes.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 8, 2012)

I prefer black cubes, but my solves are not affected by the color of the cube. I actually have more white cubes than black.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 8, 2012)

I get used the the stikcers and colour of a cube in several solves. Doesn't make much difference


----------



## Qert31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't become colour/color neutral with a logo
But vice versa
:<


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2012)

I can only use black cubes. I tried switching to white cubes once but I honestly prefer the feel of black cubes


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 10, 2012)

I use white cubes. Just because I like white, no other reaons.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer black cubes, but anything higher than 3x3 is fine for me in white..


----------



## balloon6610 (Sep 10, 2012)

I use white cubes on 2x2- 4x4, On 5x5-7x7 is fine with both black and white.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't use white, use black because my black GHv2 is good, but prefer purple because purple.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2012)

I cannot seem to be able to recognise on white either. In fact gave most of my white cubes away. The only puzzles do do solve on white are Pyra (though I have a black replacement now but needs some solves) and my Square-1 as the supplier only had the Cubetwist in white when I ordered.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 11, 2012)

Currently my main cube is black, but once I had a white cube as No.1. I need some practice time (hours/days?) after a color switch, so, basically, I'm currently faster with black, but I can as fast with white (just not immediately). It really depends on what you get used to.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 11, 2012)

Whichever color cube has the better stickers, turns better, and has better corner cutting.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 11, 2012)

I use both black and white plastic cubes. But I think it's the stickers on the cubes that matter more.

For white cubes, I go for standard blue/red/white stickers but much brighter (and easier to spot) orange/yellow/green stickers.

This applies for my white SS4, V5, SS5, SS6, V7, assorted 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 cubes.

For black cubes, I only use much brighter yellow stickers.

This applies for my black SS7, SS8, Yuxin 11x11, V6 and general 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 cubes.


----------

